# Tel Aviv - Israel



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

aminechangchun said:


> i have some of my ( faaaaaaarr  ) family there !! but i can t go for the moment!!
> 
> it would be exotic for a moroccan to go to israel!! :cheers1:



إن شَاءَ اللّه

my parent is from Morocco (Jews from Rabat) 
you know israelis can go to vist morocco! king Mohammed allow this
my visit last year 
Casablanca is so beautiful ...


----------



## aminechangchun (Feb 12, 2010)

anzor said:


> إن شَاءَ اللّه
> 
> my parent is from Morocco (Jews from Rabat)
> you know israelis can go to vist morocco! king Mohammed allow this
> ...


i knew u would be linked by close or by far to morocco!!!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Anzor!!! 

Come to the Israeli forum


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

aminechangchun said:


> i knew u would be linked by close or by far to morocco!!!


yes populationof israel are Jews from all round world 
45% from the jews are from Arab country


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

more from the best city on ME


----------



## aminechangchun (Feb 12, 2010)

AWESOME CITY!!!! it reminds me a lot of miami , or casablanca !!!!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice skyline view of Tel Aviv at night.


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Nice skyline view of Tel Aviv at night.


yesssssssss
more from tel aviv 









































































*mirador Azrieli center*









*la vida es playa *









*cafe en Neve Tzedek, barrio primero que nacio en Tel Aviv*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pics anzor, thanks for posting. :cheers:


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Tel Aviv is a great city!


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

Ronald34 said:


> Tel Aviv is a great city!



thanks 
soon more pics


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

very nice pictures 

שָׁלוֹם עֲלֵיכֶם from Malaysia...:cheers:


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

durio uno said:


> very nice pictures
> 
> שָׁלוֹם עֲלֵיכֶם from Malaysia...:cheers:


shalom Malaysia 

more new pic from tel aviv


----------



## LOVEMY11 (Aug 21, 2010)

WOW I S R A E L IS BEAUTEFOL


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fantastic job


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

I don't know about Tel Aviv, the city looks beautiful , how is the life there? the lifestyle looks very wonderful!!! 

Se habla español? xD


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Check it out


----------



## LOVEMY11 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Very very nice!!! :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

keep going!


----------

